# snatched children



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tonight CNN features the story of one man who has had his two sons taken illegally by their mother to Egypt despite him having full custody. 

The programme will show how little if any help is available when your child is brought here against your wishes.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

that's for sure - but that applies to all over the middle east - not just Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course it does but it is featuring Egypt so would be of interest to us..


----------

